# CPC questions



## jmote14 (Nov 14, 2013)

How many questions from each section are on the 2013 CPC?

I just recently took it and passed, and  they sent me the breakdown, so now I'm wondering how my percentages breakdown in terms of how many questions there were in the sections.  I just can't remember.

Anyone know?


----------



## Twaiting16@yahoo.com (Nov 15, 2013)

*aAPC test for CPC*

There are 10 questions for each section.  I just took the test a week ago.


----------

